# How should I "lime wash" my garden furniture (N00b)



## Tset Tsyung (14 Sep 2014)

Hey all,

I'm making a sun lounger out of old pallets for a friend as I broke the previous sun lounger (flimsy tubular design + me = disaster). However because they are into Shabby Chic I thought that it would be cool to have a lime wash effect on the finished item.

Please bear in mind that I am still fairly green at woodworking AND suffer with Chronic Fatigue. Having said that I want to make sure that the finishing method that I use can cope with the elements.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance,




Mike


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (14 Sep 2014)

I would avoid using any proprietary lime wash as it is mostly wax based and will not last outside. Just use white emulsion paint ( or just about any kind of paint, gloss, primer, eggshell ). Slap it on and rag off.


----------



## Tset Tsyung (14 Sep 2014)

Ya know what, mrpercysnodgrass? I was thinking the same thing about a paint and scrape method after I posted. I'm glad that someone was able to confirm my thoughts, lol.

Yeah, I noticed from the colron tin of 'Liming Wax' that it was not suitable for use with chairs, hence the post here. After I've painted it what could I use to protect the wood from the weather and the like? Just a matte all weather varnish? Or is there something else you could recommend?

Many thanks, 



Mike.


----------



## mrpercysnodgrass (15 Sep 2014)

Matte exterior varnish will be fine to seal it.


----------



## Tset Tsyung (15 Sep 2014)

Thanks dude, really appreciate the help!


----------



## mind_the_goat (15 Sep 2014)

You could also give the wood a soak in a clear preservative before painting, first such as this: http://www.wood-finishes-direct.com/pro ... ve?promo=1
But, be aware it will take a few weeks before the solvent smell goes away. In fact I made a dog kennel from pallets and used this, it took a couple of months before the dogs would go near it.
I''d dilute the emulsion and give it a sand after to highlight the grain.


----------

